# Britain to Repatriate Fallen at Brize Norton



## tomahawk6 (27 Jun 2011)

Pretty sad when the government would rather drive the fallen out the back gate. Arrse has an interesting thread about this subject if it interests you.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/defence/8599504/War-dead-to-be-driven-down-side-streets-to-avoid-the-public.html



> War dead to be driven down side streets to avoid the public
> The bodies of soldiers killed in Afghanistan will no longer be honoured with a public parade but will be driven through back streets to avoid upset, it has emerged.
> 
> For several years, the flag-draped coffins of fallen servicemen and women have been met by large crowds who line the streets to pay their respects as they return to British soil.
> ...


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Jun 2011)

Suuuuuuure.... the Govt is worried about disruptions..........  :


Given the Current popularity high the CF has these days, I think our government would be crucified if they tried something like this....  

In any case it sounds to me more like the Govt there is concerned with the optics of an unpopular war, more then disruption.... 

 I'd love to see the people who made that call be forced to justify the decision face to face with veterans and families of the fallen...

What I can only hope is that people will simply move their support onto that road, and perhaps a "Highway of Heroes" can be born there...


----------

